# Sicily - availability of LPG



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the availability of LPG is in Sicily, please?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi, as every where in Italy, widespread.
Look for signs 'GPL', currently around 0.85 per litre.
saluti,
eddied


----------

